# Modern Warfare 2



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Got this yesterday... 

Spent most of the day on it and the game play is brilliant. At £50 quite expensive though but will play this for a while..


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

tesco perhaps :roll: isnt out till tuesday


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Grrrrrr mine better come tomorrow so i can play at least for a few hours before i start a week of nights!!! :x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i start a week of nights at 5pm today paul


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Really want this, but just bought Forza 3 so thats entertaining me ATM!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Thought it came out on the 10th? You guys got preorder or not?

I'll be getting it, still playing cod5 regularly. If you lot play 360online drop me your addys.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes its not out till Tuesday. Managed to get 3 for me and a couple of mates. Online mod is fast and furious. Airport, Afganistan, some in the snow etc. What i must say is the the guns seem to be better than in COD5. Currently ranked at 18, as i was washing and waxing the TT for the winter.

Pm Hark :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Posted on Ed38. Only 18s only.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Lucky you! How is it I can't wait


----------



## devildarky2003 (May 19, 2008)

£32 in asda from midnight

£26 on tuesday sainsburys no midnight launch

But asda may compete with sainsburys price

Ill be there at midnight!!


----------



## devildarky2003 (May 19, 2008)

bobski said:


> Got this yesterday...
> 
> Spent most of the day on it and the game play is brilliant. At £50 quite expensive though but will play this for a while..


PS3 or XBOX?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Glad your stats get reset today


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Pre-Order from HMV, so expecting it to arrive in the post today.

Did originally order with Night Vision, but dropped that as a stupid idea 8)


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Pre-ordered from Amazon and its shipped but its £43.99 

Shocked at some of the prices listed here, it would appear I am getting ripped off :evil:

Though subsequently checking Asda online it shows as £44.91 ?


----------



## devildarky2003 (May 19, 2008)

Instore price is £32

ill post the link


----------



## devildarky2003 (May 19, 2008)

http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/6961/mw2i.jpg


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scavenger said:


> Pre-ordered from Amazon and its shipped but its £43.99
> 
> Shocked at some of the prices listed here, it would appear I am getting ripped off :evil:
> 
> Though subsequently checking Asda online it shows as £44.91 ?


I'd not worry as it's also format dependant.

IIRC, the PS3 version is the most expensive at £45, the Xbox a little cheaper £42ish & the PC (£35ish) & portable gaming formats alot cheaper at £25ish. If the hype is to be believed, the PS3 version is the one that's graphically the best & hence it's higher price.

I'd be quite happy to PAY an extra £5-10 to NOT be stood in an Asda queue at midnight & i'll wait for the postman.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> scavenger said:
> 
> 
> > Pre-ordered from Amazon and its shipped but its £43.99
> ...


xbox and ps3 are the same price....

and the cheap prices are instore only..... you could get one and return your amazon one back for a refund, but i'm in the same boat with my shopto order, but i can't really be bothered sending it back...

I'm sure you'll get your 43.99's worth out of it


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Update, nice man from Parcel Force has just dropped mine off, so i'm now officially (BUSY) this afternoon.

Would need alot more than a £10 saving to see me queuing with a load of wierd folk in Asda at midnight tonight. Can anyone in the queue tonight though, let me know how much Clubland 16 is as i fancy getting that this week :lol:

Just checked, the PS3 & XBOX prices are the same indeed, tis PC, Wii & the mobile formats that are quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> Update, nice man from Parcel Force has just dropped mine off, so i'm now officially (BUSY) this afternoon.
> 
> Would need alot more than a £10 saving to see me queuing with a load of wierd folk in Asda at midnight tonight. Can anyone in the queue tonight though, let me know how much Clubland 16 is as i fancy getting that this week :lol:
> 
> Just checked, the PS3 & XBOX prices are the same indeed, tis PC, Wii & the mobile formats that are quite a bit cheaper.


lucky bugger! mine's not coming till tomorrow


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm hoping to get mine tomorrow morning from one of the supermarkets. As popular as the game is I'd be very surprised if you can't just walk in off the street and pick up a copy from the shelves. Plus the supermarkets do tend to be cheaper than the main outlets such as game, play etc


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

just seen an advert for sainsburys on the tv,£25 on the 360


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

think it's £26 in sainsburys...

was posted on pg 1 

http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/518958/c ... 2-xbox-360?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Mine not here till tomorrow either & I have to go away for 3 days on a shoot, so it is going to be the weekend before I can even play it  :x :evil:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Will try my luck at Tescos tomorrow. Does it come out tomorrow night or tonight?

Not queuing, too old for that. lol


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hark said:


> Will try my luck at Tescos tomorrow. Does it come out tomorrow night or tonight?
> 
> Not queuing, too old for that. lol


Out tonight mate at 00:00


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Only 20 quid at Makro from 7am.

I know where I'll be at 6.45 tomorrow :roll:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hark said:


> http://vimeo.com/7446989?hd=1
> 
> Posted on Ed38. Only 18s only.


 I must admit i thought it was a bit shocking. As you are just walking about gunning people down.. [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

bobski said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > http://vimeo.com/7446989?hd=1
> ...


Yer bizarre.  I was shocked, but really, really wanted to play. :?


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

ecko2702 said:


> Lucky you! How is it I can't wait


 Better than COD5 if thats anything to go by... 



devildarky2003 said:


> bobski said:
> 
> 
> > Got this yesterday...
> ...


 Xbox360

Even the single player mod is a huge blast.

Rack em up boys .... [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hark said:


> bobski said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am worried about you Matt... :twisted:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I was going to get it, but when I heard there is no dedicated server support for the PC world, I didn't bother. Multiplayer is the best part of these games, and it'll be a bit lame without dedicated servers.


----------



## silveraudi225 (Aug 2, 2008)

Been playing it for over an hour

Top game


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Dash said:


> I was going to get it, but when I heard there is no dedicated server support for the PC world, I didn't bother. Multiplayer is the best part of these games, and it'll be a bit lame without dedicated servers.


With you all the way on this one Dash mate, also there is no console so you cannot record and type any sort of commands in the game. I saw a thread on another forum that 28,000 people so far have signed a petition for IW to bring back dedicated servers.... the PC version definitely needs it!!!

Still waiting for my game by the way, hopefully it will come later this morning


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Got mine this morning from Sainsburys - £26 is a bargain


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

DPG said:


> Got mine this morning from Sainsburys - £26 is a bargain


Me too! Couldn't believe the size of the queue outside the one I was at. Can't wait to get away from work now


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

Picked mine up at Game this morning, got it half price at £22 I think when I traded in COD4. Didn't mind getting shot of that as it only loads 50% of the time and was becomming a pain taking it out and cleaning it.

Played it online for about an hour and it seems pretty good. Got my ranking up to about 10. Although I'm still getting my ass kicked every time.

:?


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

My local sainsbury's were sold out for the 360 at lunchtime. They did have them for the ps3 though. I checked their website and they were out of stock on both


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

my sainsbury's had sold them both and so had asda [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

got mine today from coolshop..only 25 quid delivered for the PC version. Pity the installer is being a pain in the bum and its currently trying to download the game from steam instead of installing from the 2 dvd's.

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Got mine from Makro for 20 quid


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Wasn't gonna get mine till around crimbo time (since I've got so many other games to play at the mo') But my boss said something to me about it going cheap so I had a sly look on Google and gave the Mrs a call since she works opposite a small backwater sainsbury store... 26 squid later and I'm very happy indeed since I heard that all of the other stores had sold out by then 8)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to get it, but when I heard there is no dedicated server support for the PC world, I didn't bother. Multiplayer is the best part of these games, and it'll be a bit lame without dedicated servers.
> ...


Last I checked it was at 192,000. If that all translates to sales (which I doubt it will), that's a hell of a loss profit for something that is trivial to do considering the engine it's built on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

My eyes hurt >.<

Played for hours today, got to rank 18.

Pretty good, but i think the weapons are all too powerful at range :/


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Too powerful?

Turn off aim assist, that prob helps you out so you get more rounds on target.

I'm on level 17 after a couple hours, its amazing, the levels are vast, but find there is nowhere to make a good defensive position, everywhere has 34 rooftops and windows and stairs and ladders running to it! :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Unfortunately im currently working nights, but my game came yesterday and i managed to get a few hours in before i came to work.... cant knock it, looks the bomb... apart from the dedicated server feck up on the PC side


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

prt225TT said:


> Too powerful?
> 
> Turn off aim assist, that prob helps you out so you get more rounds on target.
> 
> I'm on level 17 after a couple hours, its amazing, the levels are vast, but find there is nowhere to make a good defensive position, everywhere has 34 rooftops and windows and stairs and ladders running to it! :roll:


aim assist is only offline isn't it....?

i mean the killing power of the guns is too great, you can pick people off too easily with supposedly short range weapons from 300 yards away!

With just a small tweak, everyone would die less frequently, ad it would make the game less arcadey and more enjoyable imo


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Had a tinker & it's defo alot harder than previous versions, even at Average level.

Graphically it's amazing but the scenes are very busy with alot to take in & nasty feckers shooting from all directions 

Will be having a good session today & see how far i get.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

£20 from makro 

Had a play ind its cool 8)

Still getting used to it though.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Can anyone please confirm to me that the PS3 graphics are better than on the PC, can only play FPS games with a mouse and keyboard BUT if it looks better on the PS3 then I guess I could start learning to play them with a Dualshock instead.

Saw it in Tescos today for £25 btw.


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

ChadW said:


> Can anyone please confirm to me that the PS3 graphics are better than on the PC, can only play FPS games with a mouse and keyboard BUT if it looks better on the PS3 then I guess I could start learning to play them with a Dualshock instead.
> 
> Saw it in Tescos today for £25 btw.


That would depend on you PC i guess....

I just picked this up for £13  bargain! I love my nectar points lol


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Yeah thats what I was thinking but some people state that the PS3 has better textures.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

COD appears to have shrunk in length.

Just been dipping in & out of the game for a few hours here & there & just completed a level that's now led to the credits.

TBH, although graphically a great game, it only took say around 6-8 hours to complete in Single Player mode (avergae difficluty). Can't say that's alot of gameplay for £45. :?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> COD appears to have shrunk in length.
> 
> Just been dipping in & out of the game for a few hours here & there & just completed a level that's now led to the credits.
> 
> TBH, although graphically a great game, it only took say around 6-8 hours to complete in Single Player mode (avergae difficluty). Can't say that's alot of gameplay for £45. :?


CODs more about the online play imo....

if the ps3 servers weren't down


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a single player mode....?

[smiley=oops.gif]

I thought it was only online.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

manphibian said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > COD appears to have shrunk in length.
> ...


Not so good then. I'm not into online gaming & have played the COD genre in the past in singke player mode & it's taken a few days to complete. Taking 6 hours is a bit of a joke really.

Will look at online, but it's hardly stated anywhere that Modern Warfare 2 is really just an online game & Single Player is very shallow. Does have tasks which appear quite hard (not seen that in previous editions).

Also an oddity is i'm told SIngle Player is 50% complete but i've no more levels to complete :? Also right at the end a section of a level is repeated (WhiteHouse).


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I haev also finished it in a few hours and I am no gamer, quite peeved off really now onto the 
special ops section which comes after the credits BTW not sure what comes after that, 
I played on the hard setting as well so hoping it would take longer


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

ChadW said:


> Can anyone please confirm to me that the PS3 graphics are better than on the PC, can only play FPS games with a mouse and keyboard BUT if it looks better on the PS3 then I guess I could start learning to play them with a Dualshock instead.
> 
> Saw it in Tescos today for £25 btw.


Normally I would find that hard to believe. The PS3 is past-it compared to the current crop of PC's, but as Dave-TT said, it depends on how good your PC is.

But this is IW we're talking about, which has recently made a U-turn against how it views PC gamers and probably aren't really fussed about putting any effort into the platform.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Dash said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone please confirm to me that the PS3 graphics are better than on the PC, can only play FPS games with a mouse and keyboard BUT if it looks better on the PS3 then I guess I could start learning to play them with a Dualshock instead.
> ...


Don't really agree that the PS3 is 'past it' tbh.... they're still to fully use 100% of it's capability yet. The 7 core Cell processor is a monster! Far superior to most pc's even now  Only thing letting it down is that it only has 1/2 gig of RAM, which shows just how good the CPU and GPU 's are


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Was playing it for a few hours last night on the 360, got to say:

1. Not as good as Battlefield Bad Company

2. Level 3 did put a little lump in my throat, not sure how appropriate that is...


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

SimonQS said:


> Was playing it for a few hours last night on the 360, got to say:
> 
> 1. Not as good as Battlefield Bad Company
> 
> 2. Level 3 did put a little lump in my throat, not sure how appropriate that is...


I love i so far. Level 3 as in where your the terrorist walking through the shopping mall? Didn't care much for that bit other than that it's fun to play.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> TBH, although graphically a great game, it only took say around 6-8 hours to complete in Single Player mode (avergae difficluty). Can't say that's alot of gameplay for £45. :?
> 
> Not so good then. I'm not into online gaming & have played the COD genre in the past in singke player mode & it's taken a few days to complete. Taking 6 hours is a bit of a joke really.
> 
> ...


My thoughts are similar to yours, bought the game in Sainsburys last night on the way home, started it about 6pm, stopped for dinner and was finished before 12 (wasn't on easy either) Did a few of the special ops levels but overall a bit disappointed, wouldn't have paid £45 for it just now anyway but don't see how it would have been worth it.

Hope Assassins Creed II is better when it comes out and hopwfully at a reduced price aswell (that can be my christmas present!)


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Ok now that we are all getting use to the Online Game Play. What guns are you using & attachments..?

I am using the TAR 21 with a silencer & holographic sight. Works pretty good for me.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i cant even go online cos my post office broadbad drops every ten mins    

please someone sort this cos ive been on the phone for hours with no solution!

they tell me if they send an engineer and its not their fault it will cost me £100 :? :? :?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

We had an issue like that not that long ago with ours our internet and cable was not working every once and a while. We had a tech come out and they fitted a new router and a new filter in the box outside going into the house never had a problem since. Kammy I reckon if they came out they'd find out what was going on and fix it and you wouldn't be charged.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

we had bt before and there was no problems.... as soon as we ahd post oficeeverythin went tits up :?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> please someone sort this cos ive been on the phone for hours with no solution!


Things that could be "your fault":
* Router
* Wiring

So to eliminate these; borrow somebody else's router and try that. If that's working then it's your router, buy a new one. If you're still getting issues, disconnect all telephones from the line, remove all micro-filters, and only connect your router up to the master-socket (remove the front panel to get to the test socket). If you use micro-filters, you'll still need to have one here (also try swapping micro-filters around just in case one is faulty).

If you cannot eliminate the fault then it's likely to be a fault with the exchange equipment. Check samknows.com to see if your provider has LLU at your exchange. If they do, then that's going to be your issue. BT _equipment_ (not customer service) is in my experience by far the best.

At this point tell them it's a fault that is nothing to do with you. If they don't sort it, you'll shift ISPs as they are unable to provide the service they are charging you for.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

I'm stupidly hooked on this game :lol: I'm 100% complete on the single player mode completed it on veteran in 6 hours and found all the enemy intel  I'm 70% of the way through the spec-ops on veteran and i'm online way too often ha ha. Although....i've not been on or as long as luke yet


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

smarties24 said:


> Although....i've not been on or as long as luke yet


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

manphibian said:


> smarties24 said:
> 
> 
> > Although....i've not been on or as long as luke yet


ha ha i'll catch you up yet [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Unsure of what Console gamers might think of this comment, but im a PC gamer, and ive already started to revert back to CoD4!! Im still playing MW2, but im switching between the 2 at the moment, and i know that im gonna end up going back to CoD4 once ive done the majority of the ranks and challenges on MW2!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I am loving it, the graphics are stunning - am yet to play it 'live' yet, but I have the day off on Friday & intend to make the most of it then.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

having been away for a while I have not played as much as I would like, but I am loving the co-op mission's. The misses enjoys them too...

I am no where near as good as you guy's though, I sticking to medium level... anymore and I spend my life splattered in blood!


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

smarties24 said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > smarties24 said:
> ...


Smarties, I'm sure I've seen you online, thought you were in my friends list but you seem to have disappeared :?

I gunned down Luke a few times last night [smiley=rifle.gif] but he did get me back too [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

ecko2702 said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > Was playing it for a few hours last night on the 360, got to say:
> ...


I found that level very disturbing, and rather pointless - although only had a hour to blast through some levels last night so I wasn't paying attention to the storyline. I was hoping you get to wipe out the terrrorists at the end. Tried killing them all at the start, but I'm not good / fast enough to get them all before one gets you.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Garvie said:


> Smarties, I'm sure I've seen you online, thought you were in my friends list but you seem to have disappeared :?
> 
> I gunned down Luke a few times last night [smiley=rifle.gif] but he did get me back too [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Thats weird. Your still on my list :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > SimonQS said:
> ...


I managaed to kill all but the Leader and didn't kill a single civilian, got shot at the end by the leader.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

What level is everyone at? I'm only at 20ish :? There are others who are already in the 60's


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

bobski said:


> Ok now that we are all getting use to the Online Game Play. What guns are you using & attachments..?
> 
> I am using the TAR 21 with a silencer & holographic sight. Works pretty good for me.


I use the Barrett .50cal or I use the scar 21 with the ACOG sight


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Garvie said:


> Smarties, I'm sure I've seen you online, thought you were in my friends list but you seem to have disappeared :?
> 
> I gunned down Luke a few times last night [smiley=rifle.gif] but he did get me back too [smiley=bigcry.gif]


haha! Yeah you got me a good few times there 

We'll have to arrange this tt night, see if we can get enough for a full private match


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

manphibian said:


> We'll have to arrange this tt night, see if we can get enough for a full private match


Sounds like a plan to me I'm up for it any week night!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

smarties24 said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > We'll have to arrange this tt night, see if we can get enough for a full private match
> ...


Me too I'm up for it


----------



## Rugbyleaguer (Oct 21, 2005)

Far better Graphics on the pc 360 graphics don't do it justice.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im gonna be on today/tonight for my first mod 2 online since completing the game


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Rugbyleaguer said:


> Far better Graphics on the pc 360 graphics don't do it justice.


Finally there are some good multi format comparision pages now and agree that the PC graphics are better. Will be plumping for that one instead of the PS3 version, guessing a quadcore at 3.3ghz with a EVGA 9800GX2 SSC edition slightly overclocked a bit more be enough I wonder?


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

ecko2702 said:


> What level is everyone at? I'm only at 20ish :? There are others who are already in the 60's


54 for me.... I'm getting not bad at Free for all, I'm usually in the top 3. On COD4 I was usually in the bottom 3.


----------



## Rugbyleaguer (Oct 21, 2005)

Well the game runs happily maxed out on my 8gb RAM, 8800GTX Quad Q6600 was thinking of getting a GTX295 but everything runs fine at mo so why bother?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Xbox 360 gamer tag is Redvers43 feel free to add me


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Completed Spec Ops on Veteran tonight!! Woo! Anyone else on here done it yet? The last 3 Missions are crazy!!!!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

smarties24 said:


> Completed Spec Ops on Veteran tonight!! Woo! Anyone else on here done it yet? The last 3 Missions are crazy!!!!


I just started it my buddy and I can't for the life of us beat the level with 10 juggernauts and the one with 15


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> smarties24 said:
> 
> 
> > Completed Spec Ops on Veteran tonight!! Woo! Anyone else on here done it yet? The last 3 Missions are crazy!!!!
> ...


Yeah they are as good as impossible :lol: What difficulty you got it on?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

smarties24 said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > smarties24 said:
> ...


We had it on veteran. We did the level with 10 juggernauts and got 5 of them then it was downhill after that.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> We had it on veteran. We did the level with 10 juggernauts and got 5 of them then it was downhill after that.


Use the room at the start at the far left! One of you stand in the doorway and get them, while the other shoots them from the farside behind the chair. So long as the person at the front door doesn't move from there you'll do it. Even when the person at the front door is "downed" they can block it so the juggarnauts can't get in. Simples


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

smarties24 said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > We had it on veteran. We did the level with 10 juggernauts and got 5 of them then it was downhill after that.
> ...


Ah very good strategy never thought of that. I will have to send you an invite next time I'm on-line. I usually don't send invites though I feel like I am bugging them :?


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> Ah very good strategy never thought of that. I will have to send you an invite next time I'm on-line. I usually don't send invites though I feel like I am bugging them :?


Yeah i'm abit like that sometimes. Send me one anytime mate. I'm online almost ALL the time ha ha :roll:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

smarties24 said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah very good strategy never thought of that. I will have to send you an invite next time I'm on-line. I usually don't send invites though I feel like I am bugging them :?
> ...


Yea I've noticed your on quite a bit. You guys are 6hours ahead I'll be on at like midnight and your on.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Feel free to add me on steam MonTheFish if your doing that


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Rugbyleaguer said:


> Well the game runs happily maxed out on my 8gb RAM, 8800GTX Quad Q6600 was thinking of getting a GTX295 but everything runs fine at mo so why bother?


Good to know cheers.


----------



## Rugbyleaguer (Oct 21, 2005)

ChadW said:


> Rugbyleaguer said:
> 
> 
> > Well the game runs happily maxed out on my 8gb RAM, 8800GTX Quad Q6600 was thinking of getting a GTX295 but everything runs fine at mo so why bother?
> ...


No worries! lol


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> smarties24 said:
> 
> 
> > ecko2702 said:
> ...


Yeah midnight is early for me ha ha


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I'm not getting the hang of this on-line play at all!  Might take a bit of getting used to - first time i've used the on-line capabilities of the ps3 

If we're having a TT night, add slg10 for easy kills! :lol:


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

slg said:


> I'm not getting the hang of this on-line play at all!  Might take a bit of getting used to - first time i've used the on-line capabilities of the ps3
> 
> If we're having a TT night, add slg10 for easy kills! :lol:


Ha ha added


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

I seriously need to take a day or two off, my thumbs are actually hurting 

It's just so addictive!


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

manphibian said:


> I seriously need to take a day or two off, my thumbs are actually hurting
> 
> It's just so addictive!


I know what you mean. I'm up to 12.00pm most nights. I didn't initially like it compared to COD4 but I've now started to get more accustomed to the layout of the maps which are far more expansive than the previous version.

Another thing is with COD4 I very rarely played team matches as I was rubbish at them so it was mostly free for all. In MW2 im hooked on the team death matches although im still getting my arse kicked most of the time :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Bloody frustrating game!! What's the best way to get major points in free for all? Is it run about everywhere or sitting in a corner?

Juggernauts (Special ops) on the oil rig are easy enough - take the .50 cal, kill the first one and go upstairs to the platform - there's a ladder onto some scaffolding - lie up there & just wait - takes a bit of time but you can pick them off (shooting at their head) quite easily.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

slg said:


> Bloody frustrating game!! What's the best way to get major points in free for all? Is it run about everywhere or sitting in a corner?
> 
> Juggernauts (Special ops) on the oil rig are easy enough - take the .50 cal, kill the first one and go upstairs to the platform - there's a ladder onto some scaffolding - lie up there & just wait - takes a bit of time but you can pick them off (shooting at their head) quite easily.


If you want points then your best playing headquarters mate. I only ever play hardcore games myself, much more realistic and good points too.


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Finally got my PS3 copy yesterday!! I think most of you PS3ers are on my friend list but feel free to add me if you haven't already. GREGOBY.

I haven't played the 1player mode, I jumped straight in to the online multiplayer!! I'm getting.... [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=wings.gif] 
Does that explain?! :lol: :lol:


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

GRE608Y said:


> Finally got my PS3 copy yesterday!! I think most of you PS3ers are on my friend list but feel free to add me if you haven't already. GREGOBY.
> 
> I haven't played the 1player mode, I jumped straight in to the online multiplayer!! I'm getting.... [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=wings.gif]
> Does that explain?! :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I think that does explain.....slighty HAHAHA


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Fantastic game, worth every penny! Loving the Spec Ops!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Some of the attachments can take away from the fun (for the others that is) :lol: I had a bunch of my mates over last night and we played multi player I have a .50cal rifle with a silencer and a heartbeat sensor. Poor sods never had a chance :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> Some of the attachments can take away from the fun (for the others that is) :lol: I had a bunch of my mates over last night and we played multi player I have a .50cal rifle with a silencer and a heartbeat sensor. Poor sods never had a chance :lol: :lol:


You won't see me on any of your sensors


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am finally on line 

Jammy_tt if you are looking for me


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

manphibian said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the attachments can take away from the fun (for the others that is) :lol: I had a bunch of my mates over last night and we played multi player I have a .50cal rifle with a silencer and a heartbeat sensor. Poor sods never had a chance :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I took those perks as well never failed me once


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

jammyd said:


> I am finally on line
> 
> Jammy_tt if you are looking for me


Are you on ps3 or 360? I will send you one as soon as my drunkness and hangover subsides


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I am up to '5' now - a few hours on-line play for the first time last night.

1st impressions are that the maps are cool, but the game play is a little gimmicky - might have to go back to COD 4 for the better live experience.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am PS3'd up... logged in last week to build my live account as I had not done it before, to find the misses had set herself up for little big planet on my log in and there is no way to seemingly change it!

so new account on the PS3 and away I go... please go easy on me, and don't shoot me in the back


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

manphibian said:


> You won't see me on any of your sensors


Me either  good old cold blooded pro and ninja pro :wink:



jammyd said:


> I am PS3'd up... logged in last week to build my live account as I had not done it before, to find the misses had set herself up for little big planet on my log in and there is no way to seemingly change it!
> 
> so new account on the PS3 and away I go... please go easy on me, and don't shoot me in the back


HA HA little big planet, such a pointless random game :lol:

I'll add you when i go online later. As you shooting you in the back....well.....don't run in front of me :roll: :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Little Big Planet was an awesome game I love it. I have ninja and cold blooded as well must have for the sniper rifles.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> Little Big Planet was an awesome game I love it. I have ninja and cold blooded as well must have for the sniper rifles.


Not played online with you yet, you better not be a camper, i hate campers :evil: lol


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

smarties24 said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > Little Big Planet was an awesome game I love it. I have ninja and cold blooded as well must have for the sniper rifles.
> ...


No I might lay down for a few minutes and look at the heartbeat monitor/thermal but I usually crouch and move around slowly
and yes the people who sit in one spot the whole time get very annoying. The thing I hate the most is when you play domination people don't ever go for the places to capture they just go kill everyone and you don't get points for that!


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Does anyone on here know how to get the "Warming up" accolade? All it says under it is, "just getting started" It's the only one i need now and it's bugging me like mad :x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

smarties24 said:


> Does anyone on here know how to get the "Warming up" accolade? All it says under it is, "just getting started" It's the only one i need now and it's bugging me like mad :x


Sorry, can't help with that but i'm surprised you need help with the amount of time you're on-line :lol: :wink:

How do we go about having a TTF game?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, need to get that TTF game sorted, i'm pretty much bored of it now. Hardly ever play online anymore, spec ops is good though when a mate is online.....


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

manphibian said:


> Yeah, need to get that TTF game sorted, i'm pretty much bored of it now. Hardly ever play online anymore, spec ops is good though when a mate is online.....


Getting bored of it to some peope have no life and always play so there damn good and it takes the fun out of it.
I think we should set up that TTF game soon.


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

ecko2702 said:


> Getting bored of it to some peope have no life and always play so there damn good and it takes the fun out of it.


And don't they take it so seriously.... :?


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm tagged as TTF if anybody wants to start a group invite


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm up for a group game too. PS3 username is Garvie and I'm tagged as TT. [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Drop me a friend invite if any of you are playing on the 360 (let me know you're a forum member if you can) - my username is the same 

Hark - you on the 360 mate?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Colinthecop said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > Getting bored of it to some peope have no life and always play so there damn good and it takes the fun out of it.
> ...


Some of them take it way to seriously. I always hate to ones who complain and swear because they die


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> Colinthecop said:
> 
> 
> > ecko2702 said:
> ...


Ha ha i'm holding my head in shame right now because that's me all over :roll:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Some don't bother they are just very competitive and hate losing (myself) :roll: . The other extreme I just call virgins because they aren't going to be doing anything else today so they might as well play for 16 straight hours. There is already people who are level 70 on their 10th prestige.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> :lol: :lol: Some don't bother they are just very competitive and hate losing (myself) :roll: . The other extreme I just call virgins because they aren't going to be doing anything else today so they might as well play for 16 straight hours. There is already people who are level 70 on their 10th prestige.


There isn't just yet. If you look at the leaderboards the first 200 people or so have hacked them to make their levels, kill streaks, ratio's and what not look alot better than what they actually are. The only thing they can't change though is their playing time. Someone posted up a youtube link on the infinity ward forum about how to do it but it also says that you can't play the game properly after you've done it as it crashes and it has been known to break some peoples PS3's, not sure if it's the same on xbox but it wouldn't surprise me. I think the highest REAL one i've seen is about the 70th level on the 5th prestige which has taken them 6 or 7 days.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

If your online tonight joe send me an invite, i'll be on a little bit later :roll:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

smarties24 said:


> If your online tonight joe send me an invite, i'll be on a little bit later :roll:


I will be on later I will send you an invite if your on.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

cool, i'll be on in about 10 mins anyways mate


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i havent had my ps3 on since the bombshell :?


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)




----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Getting better at it, have won a few free for alls so racking the points up and getting a few better weapons and stuff.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> i havent had my ps3 on since the bombshell :?


What a better way to bring up your spirit than killing some ruskies :lol: :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

smarties24 said:


> cool, i'll be on in about 10 mins anyways mate


Won't be on that soon the other half is watching a movie and I have to watch it and not play PS3 and if I don't she said I better get some lotion, a box of tissues, and an imagination :lol: :lol:


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> smarties24 said:
> 
> 
> > cool, i'll be on in about 10 mins anyways mate
> ...


HA HA quality!! Don't tell david (smithtt) that though....infact do it, you know what his imagination is like, would be funny to hear what he'd think of that :lol: :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

So what days are good for everyone so we can get this TTF game going before I get too bored of this game and the endless amount of people who take it to serious and play for 12+hours a day.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> So what days are good for everyone so we can get this TTF game going before I get too bored of this game and the endless amount of people who take it to serious and play for 12+hours a day.


for me....monday, tuesday, wednesday, thursday, friday and sunday ha ha ha ha


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

yeah, got boring all of a sudden this game :/

my main time for playing is before 7:30 on weeknights, but i can arrange most times really. Out friday night, but in most weeknights and probably saturday....


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

manphibian said:


> yeah, got boring all of a sudden this game :/
> 
> my main time for playing is before 7:30 on weeknights, but i can arrange most times really. Out friday night, but in most weeknights and probably saturday....


Same here. On most weekdays but probably anywhere between 7.00pm and 11.00pm. Any later and I wouldn't make work the next morning


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

How do you invite a "tagged" name?

Game on tonight then? 8pm?


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

slg said:


> How do you invite a "tagged" name?
> 
> Game on tonight then? 8pm?


Good question, i'm not actually sure. I'm tagged as TTF so I don't know if it would just do a search on everyone who was tagged the same.

I'll probably be on at 8.00pm tonight so i'll search for you when i'm on


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

If this is XBOX, I'll be online tonight if anyone wants to add me.

Smeds 101


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

i'm on ps3.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

IIRC to tag you self you need to go to the barracks and go to clan tag and type in your tag. Mine is TT8N so are a few others or it's TT. I will start over at page one of this thing and make sure I have added everyone and try to find a day that works for everyone and have a big game with.against/each other.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> IIRC to tag you self you need to go to the barracks and go to clan tag and type in your tag. Mine is TT8N so are a few others or it's TT.


TT8N...where did you get one from joe? :wink: :lol:

To clear it up for everyone on ps3 you can't add people by their clan tag. you need to click the ps button, go to the far right and click add friend, then put in the person's name so you'll need to let everyone know what is is first so everyone knows. Mines smarties2488


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

.....you :lol: :lol: I am level 63 now and I am almost done hooray! I am sick of those people who play for 16 straight hours.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> .....you :lol: :lol: I am level 63 now and I am almost done hooray! I am sick of those people who play for 16 straight hours.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 63....you were level 40 last time i looked ha ha, not been on in a while though. Might go on in a little bit actually, sounds like i've got some catching up to do :lol: nearly done? you gunna prestige then?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Haha yea I've had some free time. I will probably go on in a bit too. Yea I think the level cap is 70. I might prestige I don't know I have a lot of things unlocked and don't feel like doing it again but I might.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Any PC MW2 gamers in here then???

If so, feel free to add me on Steam...... rocky24885 and we can PartYYYYYYY together :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## Boris71 (May 25, 2004)

I'm up for a game on PS3: MDP_71
I'll provide some cannon fodder for most of you, I'm sure!!!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

ecko2702 said:


> Haha yea I've had some free time. I will probably go on in a bit too. Yea I think the level cap is 70. I might prestige I don't know I have a lot of things unlocked and don't feel like doing it again but I might.


What's your user name & i'll add you?

I was sure i saw the game saying you don't lose your achievements/accolades when you go to Prestige.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

slg said:


> What's your user name & i'll add you?
> 
> I was sure i saw the game saying you don't lose your achievements/accolades when you go to Prestige.


Mine is Oni27. No you don't lose any achievements or accolades but when you start getting the blue and red tiger cammo you would like to keep it for a bit as it's a pain to unlock


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> Mine is Oni27. No you don't lose any achievements or accolades but when you start getting the blue and red tiger cammo you would like to keep it for a bit as it's a pain to unlock


I've got red cammo on most of my guns, still gunna prestige though


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

smarties24 said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is Oni27. No you don't lose any achievements or accolades but when you start getting the blue and red tiger cammo you would like to keep it for a bit as it's a pain to unlock
> ...


I was going to join you last night, but got a call on the phone and had to log off!


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone else getting pissed with the amount of cheating on free for all...?

Two players go and hide somewhere on a map and using tactical insertions they keep shooting their friend, respawning and shooting him again, then half way through a game they let off their nuke.

If it wasn't for the fact they're probably 10yrs old, they need punched. In the face. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Colinthecop said:


> Anyone else getting pissed with the amount of cheating on free for all...?
> 
> Two players go and hide somewhere on a map and using tactical insertions they keep shooting their friend, respawning and shooting him again, then half way through a game they let off their nuke.
> 
> If it wasn't for the fact they're probably 10yrs old, they need punched. In the face. [smiley=argue.gif]


 :lol: That's the reason I only play hardcore games and mercenary team deathmatch. I hate the tactical nuke it's so annoying it just gives people a reason to sit in one spot. I am happy that I am almost level 70 as I am getting very sick.bored with the game and the amount of cheating people have to do to win. Go to there house and break there controller over their head :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Anybody Prestiged yet...?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Nope - only ranked 36 so far. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Don't play any more. Got boring real quick, that one.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

bobski said:


> Anybody Prestiged yet...?


I have been able to for about week but I don't really want to.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

ecko2702 said:


> bobski said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody Prestiged yet...?
> ...


 Its a killer to be honest. Got to get to prestige rank 31 before you get claymores back.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] But i am currently prestige 36. ahhh thats better.. :lol:

Any ecko when do i rank up to ( to much time on my hands)


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have no idea I just noticed that the other day. :lol: Why did you decide to prestige I hate the thought of losing my weapons and cammos the fall cammo takes forever to get and I don't want to lose it quite yet. :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ive just reached Level 70 and about 20,000 XP off Prestige. Still not sure if i should do it or not :?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

So what is everyone's favourite set up?

I use a FAL with red-dot & grenade launcher (I find it much more precise than a machine gun) - my secondary is a stinger for taking down choppers/harriers.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

head_ed said:


> So what is everyone's favourite set up?
> 
> I use a FAL with red-dot & grenade launcher (I find it much more precise than a machine gun) - my secondary is a stinger for taking down choppers/harriers.


I use the M-16 with a silencer and a heartbeat sensor and the secondary is the 44 with a tactical knife and FMJ
The FAL is a great gun I like it very much but I finished the challenges for it so I moved on to the next one. I only play hardcore so my weapon set ups are a little weird.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

I treated myself to a ps3 and COD ... i'm new to all this but have been playing free for alls online - if anyone wants a game add me - mimkay ..

Cheers, Mike


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

ecko2702 said:


> I have no idea I just noticed that the other day. :lol: Why did you decide to prestige I hate the thought of losing my weapons and cammos the fall cammo takes forever to get and I don't want to lose it quite yet. :lol:


 Peer pressure.. :lol: It was only to give me an extra custom weapons segment. (And a badge :lol: ) Needed the extra one as we play mostly HCTD, SD , FF etc and needed to customise a bit more.

If you are wanting to presige then join a Team Def Match and watch you rank come up more quickly. As the lower ranked christmas noobs will not have opened Hardcore yet... :wink:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

ecko2702 said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> > So what is everyone's favourite set up?
> ...


 Hardcore:

Primary. UMP45 - Red dot & Silencer.
Secondary. Thumper
Claymores
Stun Granades
Bling Pro
Cold Blooded Pro
Ninja Pro

FF and TDM:

Same but with Stopping Power and Silencer Changed to FMJ.


----------



## orbix (Apr 20, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> I treated myself to a ps3 and COD ... i'm new to all this but have been playing free for alls online - if anyone wants a game add me - mimkay ..
> 
> Cheers, Mike


Me too.

I'm still using the default weapon classes as I have no attachments yet. Spend most of my time being dead when online


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

orbix said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > I treated myself to a ps3 and COD ... i'm new to all this but have been playing free for alls online - if anyone wants a game add me - mimkay ..
> ...


I want to play you... then I can get my kill count up  ha. My most embarrasing kill to date was having someone creep up behind me and plant a semtex bomb on my helmet...watching the killcam i had to laugh!!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> orbix said:
> 
> 
> > mcmoody said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I've done that to people. Or you play hardcore search and destroy and you kill the last person alive I will tea bag them then shoot them in the head then everyone has to watch the kill cam. :lol: :lol: I'll send you and invite I'm pretty good


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

orbix said:


> I'm still using the default weapon classes as I have no attachments yet. Spend most of my time being dead when online


Wait till you win a game... it's great. The fact you actually beaten the 12 year olds is a great feeling. 

My best so far is on Free for all on Highrise. 30 kills 1 death, 27 kill streak.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Colinthecop said:


> orbix said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still using the default weapon classes as I have no attachments yet. Spend most of my time being dead when online
> ...


[/quote]

That's impressive....I think my best kill streak is 4 :roll:


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

ecko2702 said:


> :lol: :lol: I've done that to people. Or you play hardcore search and destroy and you kill the last person alive I will tea bag them then shoot them in the head then everyone has to watch the kill cam. :lol: :lol: I'll send you and invite I'm pretty good


LOL..brilliant... add me and kill me 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have resisted the temptation to go on line, but reading this I may just have a go
Loved the semtex on the helmet


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

robokn said:


> I have resisted the temptation to go on line, but reading this I may just have a go
> Loved the semtex on the helmet


I have a habit of chasing people and stabbing them in the back....I must add that's no reflection on me as a person i just find it hard to aim and shoot quickly as people run all over the place..

The semtex helmet was brilliant.... :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

mcmoody said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > I have resisted the temptation to go on line, but reading this I may just have a go
> ...


I will add you in a bit or you can add me jammy_tt I have got in to the 30's on the levels mainly by dying a lot! :roll: :roll:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: I've done that to people. Or you play hardcore search and destroy and you kill the last person alive I will tea bag them then shoot them in the head then everyone has to watch the kill cam. :lol: :lol: I'll send you and invite I'm pretty good
> ...


Don't worry mate if I add you we will be on the same team. You'll be my bullet shield :lol: :lol:


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > ecko2702 said:
> ...


In the same way that joe's my bullet shield  haha


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

smarties24 said:


> In the same way that joe's my bullet shield  haha


  :roll: only sometimes


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

So after about 2 weeks of being able to prestige I finally did it.....god I wish I wouldn't have :lol:


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Had a great sesh on it last night, was doing quite well, got a 26 kill streak on rundown


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

ecko2702 said:


> So after about 2 weeks of being able to prestige I finally did it.....god I wish I wouldn't have :lol:


 Did warn you... :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

bobski said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > So after about 2 weeks of being able to prestige I finally did it.....god I wish I wouldn't have :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: yes you did I am ok now I am up to lvl33 so I got things back again


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

ecko2702 said:


> bobski said:
> 
> 
> > ecko2702 said:
> ...


 :lol: Nice one. Now you can shout ... PLANTING CLAYMORE.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

bobski said:


> :lol: Nice one. Now you can shout ... PLANTING CLAYMORE.


or Ten inch strojna :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Finally went back on-line again last night - Assassins Creed 2 took over since Christmas 

Some people have certainly been playing a lot more! 

Finally got to stick someone with semtex last night aswell, that helped while working back through prestige. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

I think this game is slowly destroying my brain cells

Three times in the same game I got a killstreak and each time I went to signal for it I ended up hitting the wrong button and blowing myself up with my own grenade.

All I can hear at night when I go to bed is "Can I borrow a magazine"

I need to get out more!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Loving semtex now.

Up to 48 in the rankings - tragically there are now only 3997873 people with a better score than me! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I prestiged last night, now back to no weapons but the ump is available straight away to unlock so not so bad.

I found the TAR to be a really good weapon last night I was doing a fair amount of killing with little deaths with it, now its locked up again.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

head_ed said:


> Loving semtex now.
> 
> Up to 48 in the rankings - tragically there are now only 3997873 people with a better score than me! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I'm level 24 - is that what you mean by your ranking?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Rugbyleaguer said:


> Well the game runs happily maxed out on my 8gb RAM, 8800GTX Quad Q6600 was thinking of getting a GTX295 but everything runs fine at mo so why bother?


Really? I went from a 8800 GTX Ultra water cooled to a GTX 280 as it wasnt cutting it anymore and that was just at low res too


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> > Loving semtex now.
> ...


No the 3997873 is is rank worldwide. I am under 1 million I think :lol: Sadly with all the people who have hacked the game to prestige and get a better score I doubt anyone will get close to the top without cheating.


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

Got to level 70 but wont be prestige ing...fave set up is the Famas with holographic sight and quite liking the M16 now.
ranked about 2429834 ish
im on Xbox tag funksouldubber


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

smarties24 said:


> bobski said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: Nice one. Now you can shout ... PLANTING CLAYMORE.
> ...


God now every time I hear that in game I start laughing. Sounds like a pick up line. Hey ladies wanna see my ten inch strojna? :lol: :lol:


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> smarties24 said:
> 
> 
> > bobski said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: trust you to come out with that one :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I'm getting sick of the amount of cheating beggars playing just now.

example: on free for all last night, noticed the score going up quickly, press the select button to see "the winning player" with 14 kils (in 2 mins) and the lowest player with 14 deaths - too much of a co-incidence? Decided to look in the out of the way places & forget my score to find one player lying on the ground, a tactical insertion and the other player shooting him. :evil: Killed the both of them! 

Putting me off free for all with the amount times a nuke is called after 5 minutes to see a player with 26 kills winning and the lowest score with 25 deaths!

When's the TTF game on then?


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

slg said:


> I'm getting sick of the amount of cheating beggars playing just now.
> 
> example: on free for all last night, noticed the score going up quickly, press the select button to see "the winning player" with 14 kils (in 2 mins) and the lowest player with 14 deaths - too much of a co-incidence? Decided to look in the out of the way places & forget my score to find one player lying on the ground, a tactical insertion and the other player shooting him. :evil: Killed the both of them!
> 
> ...


That annoys me too... big time!! I just quit that session then hope to enter a new free for all without those players....wish they could be monitored and stopped!


----------



## Boris71 (May 25, 2004)

> That annoys me too... big time!! I just quit that session then hope to enter a new free for all without those players....wish they could be monitored and stopped!
> 
> 
> slg said:
> ...


Note their user name and then 'Block' them - not done this yet myself, but think it should work OK?!?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

The cheating is ridiculous. There is a glitch on derail that allows you to get outside the map or way up in the air. I was killed last night by someone who was outside the map.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Who wants a TTF match then? I am up to 55 now... just got the last Sniper, which I love, but I am hopeless at the game... think I am on 1 kill for every 1.5 deaths or something silly like that! but then I prefer to run around a lot!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

jammyd said:


> Who wants a TTF match then? I am up to 55 now... just got the last Sniper, which I love, but I am hopeless at the game... think I am on 1 kill for every 1.5 deaths or something silly like that! but then I prefer to run around a lot!


Better change your sig then. :lol:

I'm up for a game, getting frustrated with all the carry on with some "players" - just happened again! (Found them though!)


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

i'm up for a game, gamertag - earni


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Am up to 60 now - XBox gamer tag 'Big Pipps' well up for a TTF game


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

So who's playing this on the 360?

My gamer tag is Gsedge1 on will send a couple of invites out.


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

Earni said:


> i'm up for a game, gamertag - earni


or on ps3 its - EaRNi_y0 (thats a zero on the end by the way lol)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Earni said:


> Earni said:
> 
> 
> > i'm up for a game, gamertag - earni
> ...


I will have a look for you tonight if I get on...

Had some fun last night with a few of the guys on here.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

jammyd said:


> Earni said:
> 
> 
> > Earni said:
> ...


I'll look for you too.
Last night wasn't to bad didn't do so well as all my stuff is set up for hardcore. Me and Jammy did do to well as we got nuked twice :lol: but it was a blast


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Just heading on now for a bit of action


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Gotta love MW2, prestiged once but cant be arsed to again, Play most days so im about 35,000 in the world score rank, but i have played 9 days worth  not much else to do when recovering from broken bones my xbox gamertag is glenforthewin so send an add if people are on, i mainly play death match, free for all and hardcore sometimes. Akimbo Model 18's are the way forward!! :twisted:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

So I can Prestige again :lol: Not sure if I want to. It is a real pain to keep getting the tiger camos for weapons.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

nah, its pointless, you only get to make an extra class so i dont think its worth it


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> nah, its pointless, you only get to make an extra class so i dont think its worth it


Your forgetting about the new badge you get haha :roll: :lol: :lol: I don't know whether i want to prestige or not, i think about it then think well whats the point in losing all your weapons to try and get them again for the sake of an extra class and a different badge? I couldn't care less about the badge and i only use 2 or 3 classes anyway :? but at the same time, i'm going to carry on playing the game so why not prestige and work towards something again? Why do they give you this option [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

smarties24 said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > nah, its pointless, you only get to make an extra class so i dont think its worth it
> ...


Its always tempting but then i know that i play like a complete sack of the brown stuff when i havent got the classes i like


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

I have just got to level 59, I don't even know what "prestige" is...


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

its when you get to level 70, you get the choice to change your badge (the prestige) in exchange from starting from scratch again, meaning you loose all your weapons and perks and start back at rank 1, basically pointless


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

SimonQS said:


> I have just got to level 59, I don't even know what "prestige" is...


When you get to Level 70 you've basically completed the normal ranking levels and have the option to prestige which is 10 additional levels which allows you to unlock a total of 5 extra custom class slots by the 9th prestige.

Only problem is that it forces you back to the starting rank so you lose your weapons etc


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

And a wee badge to show your pals... :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

If anyone is gonna be on COD later about 9.30 onwards send me an invite (xbox 360 - glenforthewin)


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

denimblue225turbo said:


> If anyone is gonna be on COD later about 9.30 onwards send me an invite (xbox 360 - glenforthewin)


Not if you're running around with Akimbo Model 18's. :?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Colinthecop said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is gonna be on COD later about 9.30 onwards send me an invite (xbox 360 - glenforthewin)
> ...


Another one who doesn't like that gun? :lol: I can't stand them. The m1014 shotgun for me


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

nah to be fair i dont use them that much now, either Ak47, ACR or intervention normally. Models use to be awesome but xbox reduced the range, now i dont like them, prefer magnum with tactical knife


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> nah to be fair i dont use them that much now, either Ak47, ACR or intervention normally. Models use to be awesome but xbox reduced the range, now i dont like them, prefer magnum with tactical knife


akimbo desert eagles with fmj


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i havent really used the deagles because i didnt like them much on the first modern warfare, all the akimbo pistols are good though in general that i have used


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

they are nice but they have such a recoil that if you miss your dead because you can't quick fire them. The 44 with the tactical knife is my favourite.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

The one thing I wish they would have kept is that in the first one you can have a shotgun as your primary and you can't in this one That and only having 1 claymore is annoying at times.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> The one thing I wish they would have kept is that in the first one you can have a shotgun as your primary and you can't in this one That and only having 1 claymore is annoying at times.


Put scavenger on as perk 1 and you can have your claymores all day long


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

its time, im going on!! lol


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

I would too, but my midget son is hogging it. :x


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > The one thing I wish they would have kept is that in the first one you can have a shotgun as your primary and you can't in this one That and only having 1 claymore is annoying at times.
> ...


I do but I like the bling perk


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

ecko2702 said:


> I do but I like the bling perk


 :?

Like This...?










:lol: :lol:


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

bobski said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > I do but I like the bling perk
> ...


 :lol: :lol: how did you get a picture of joe like that :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

All you gotta do is ask :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Well he has had a few beers and sent me some of his holiday snaps... :lol:

Probably wont remember in the morning... :lol:


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

:lol: :lol: just thinkin joe, you've started on the booze early haven't you? Only like 6pm...whats the occasion? did you win on fifa? :wink:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

well actually it was 5ish. No just had some beer laying around so i put it to good use :lol:


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

sounds like a good enough reason to me, i opened another case tonight


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Just got to level 60, but don't know what this Prestige this is, anyone help?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Basically after level 70 you can prestige. You start all over at level one again (like when you first started playing) You get a new emblem new titles and new call signs. There are also new challenges that you can do.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

And what eck forgot to say is..! Thats its a pain in the arse starting from the beginning again. :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yea that too! You get to level 70 with the good guns and attachments and then you loose them all.


----------



## devildarky2003 (May 19, 2008)

I play on PS3

darkside2007 add me (just let me know your from here) i get loads of random friend requests

Cheers


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I will be back home from work on Thursday night... so I will be going for the Prestige! only 8 levels to go! do all the Perk challenges reset when you prestige? As I am not good enough to get back to level 62 without the bonus points from these!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

jammyd said:


> I will be back home from work on Thursday night... so I will be going for the Prestige! only 8 levels to go! do all the Perk challenges reset when you prestige? As I am not good enough to get back to level 62 without the bonus points from these!


i recently prestiged, doesn't take long to get some good set-ups going again.

Black_ghost83 add me guys!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

jammyd said:


> I will be back home from work on Thursday night... so I will be going for the Prestige! only 8 levels to go! do all the Perk challenges reset when you prestige? As I am not good enough to get back to level 62 without the bonus points from these!


Yes you loose all your perks too. It sucks not having cold blooded.



JNmercury00 said:


> Black_ghost83 add me guys!


Add him! He sent me boobies a few times :lol: :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

ecko2702 said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > I will be back home from work on Thursday night... so I will be going for the Prestige! only 8 levels to go! do all the Perk challenges reset when you prestige? As I am not good enough to get back to level 62 without the bonus points from these!
> ...


 :lol:

what is your psn?

when you are on mw2 next invite me cos i have so many people on there that never play with me. love demolition, hope they bring out hc demolition soon.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

mine is Oni27. I don't think I have ever played demolition. I only play hardcore games so i'll have to set stuff up for it.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Hardcore all the way!!!  if any of you haven't added me on ps3 yet my PSN is: smarties2488, anyone on tonight?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have to stop playing this game. I was walking upstairs last night to go to bed and I heard a click and thought oh crap it's a claymore :lol: :lol:

Anyone have any Blue, Red and fall cammo unlocked?


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> I have to stop playing this game. I was walking upstairs last night to go to bed and I heard a click and thought oh crap it's a claymore :lol: :lol:
> 
> Anyone have any Blue, Red and fall cammo unlocked?


Oh dear oh dear oh dear. The best was when a few mates and myself went out for a few drinks, we were stood at the taxi rank finally managed to get a taxi and one lad, tommy, was missing. Where was he? Hiding behind a wall drunk out of his face telling everyone he was a sniper :roll: :lol: I've got blue or red camo on most of my guns.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Classic! I have yet to get any red tiger but I am so close with a few guns


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i have got ACR, AK47 and intervention in Fall camo. But i do play it ALOT


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Holy crap I have the blue for intervention, UMP45, ACR and a few away from getting it for the FAL and M16. I almost have red for my ACR.

Do you have it for ps3?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

nah im sexbox user unfortunatly, i wish i was on ps3, most people on here seem to be which is a bugger


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

damn....well looks like you have a new goal sell the 360 and get a ps3 :lol: what level you up to?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

im rank 70, second prestige, couldnt be arsed to prestige again, did it on first modern warfare and got to gold cross so i couldnt be bothered to do it on this one and mainly because i always use the Ak and ACR which you unlock really late and i know i will ruin my kill to death ratio if i start again, at the moment i am on 34,000ish kills to 19,000ish deaths


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

holy crap you have some free time I only have like 12k kills


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah well i havent worked for 8 months since my motorbike accident so i have lots of free time as i cant walk


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: priorities mate I love them. Rehab so I can walk F that I'll play Modern Warfare :lol: Are you ok since the accident? I have ridden a few times and love it but terrified at the same time


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

well i do some of my physio whilst playing COD because i have this elastic band thing that wraps round my leg and i have to try and stretch my leg out and it does work, getting stronger everyday but my consultant says i probably wont ever be able to walk without crutches, but you come to live with it.
Trouble is you dont think of what can happen when your on a bike cause its too much fun, but i did get hit by a car so at least it werent my fault and i will have a big compensation pay out to follow (hopefully by the end of this year because he got convicted of careless driving in court) but i miss both my bikes, being able to do 165mph on something that cost 6k is awesome and trackdays were f**ckin amazin because you can really get what you want out of it without the fear of cars wiping you out!!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yea I know what you mean They are so fun but you get that "I won't crash" thing in your head then you get in an accident. I love riding it's so fun and you never be able to get that speed and performance for that price. That sucks you got hurt that bad and will never really walk again without assistance from a crutch or something but it could be worse.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

That was a good wee on-line game tonight, cheers for all that played. 

Would be good with some more though.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah enjoyed that wee game but you're right we could be definitely doing with a few more players.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

aww I missed it. Maybe we should set up a day and time already and all play together. Like next Thursday at 8 or something.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Sounds like a plan to me Joe

Just name a time and day and i'll be there


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

is this eggbox or ps3 action?


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

CraigW said:


> Sounds like a plan to me Joe
> 
> Just name a time and day and i'll be there


+1


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> is this eggbox or ps3 action?


PS3 action mate


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

let me know and i'll try and make it. i haven't been on mw2 for a week now though. think i am kicking the habit, and it feels great!


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> let me know and i'll try and make it. i haven't been on mw2 for a week now though. think i am kicking the habit, and it feels great!


You will soon return

They all do eventually :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

CraigW said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > let me know and i'll try and make it. i haven't been on mw2 for a week now though. think i am kicking the habit, and it feels great!
> ...


yep, been contemplating playing football manager but who am i kidding? 5 minutes and it will have me in it's grip again. worse than heroin :roll:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Fantastic How about next Thursday at 8ish. What does everyone like playing? I only really play hardcore so I do terrible on normal modes as you have a lot more health.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> Fantastic How about next Thursday at 8ish. What does everyone like playing? I only really play hardcore so I do terrible on normal modes as you have a lot more health.


I only play hardcore too, what we could do though to try and make it fair and also add some variety, who ever finishes with the highest score after level chooses the next game to play :?: just my 2's worth


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

smarties24 said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic How about next Thursday at 8ish. What does everyone like playing? I only really play hardcore so I do terrible on normal modes as you have a lot more health.
> ...


I wasn't sure how that worked & with no way of communicating quickly I just chose what I thought would be best for everyone. ie Team Deathmatch when we had the six of us and Free for all when it was less.

That will be me & Jammy an undefeated team then? :lol:

I'll be up for another game.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am cannon fodder!!!!!!!

I was told be her in doors to stop swearing at you lot for killing me before I had even moved on Rust!

Only thing I do not like on Private Games is you don't build up points!


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

We had a few games last night didn't we but i'm not sure if it was just me but it was all jerky - I go absoloutly slayed as it couldn't aim and it kept glitching....f***ed me off!!!!


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

I'd be up for this too...

Mosh Pit is a good option, nice mix of games, FFA, Domination, sabotage etc, so really mixes up play.

I will suck BTW, Operation human shield is in effect.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

jammyd said:


> I am cannon fodder!!!!!!!


You were a bit, weren't you? :lol:

@ mcmoody - what was your psn?

Who was Rosechris?


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Was a good laugh I must admit. When it was just me and slg at the start on favela, my nerves were shattered by the end of it!! 

The thing that annoys me though is you don't get any XP  I suppose it stops people cheating to get more points though.

I'm up for another game most nights. 8.30 ish to 9 is better for me, but if you's are on already I'll come and find you.

Rosechris is my 10 year old nephew. I know, I know, he's only 10 playing an 18 game. I did warn his mum before she bought it but she didn't listen  He normally just joins in my games when he sees me online. Thing is, he's usually sh*t hot and kills me all the time, the little @*[email protected]% :evil:


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

slg said:


> @ mcmoody - what was your psn?


I'm Mimkay on the ps3...you know .. the one that came last every time


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Garvie said:


> Was a good laugh I must admit. When it was just me and slg at the start on favela, my nerves were shattered by the end of it!!
> 
> The thing that annoys me though is you don't get any XP  I suppose it stops people cheating to get more points though.
> 
> ...


I'm the same Garvie, my wee cousin who is only 11 is on-line quite often but fortunately for me he';s a newcomer to MW so i've got the upper hand at the moment. Probably won't last too long as it's the young ones who tend to kick my butt more often than not


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Garvie said:


> Was a good laugh I must admit. When it was just me and slg at the start on favela, my nerves were shattered by the end of it!!


Was quite a weird experience playing against one other person - especially when they just seemed to camp all the time! :roll: :wink:



Garvie said:


> Rosechris is my 10 year old nephew. I know, I know, he's only 10 playing an 18 game. I did warn his mum before she bought it but she didn't listen  He normally just joins in my games when he sees me online. Thing is, he's usually sh*t hot and kills me all the time, the little @*[email protected]% :evil:


I set my son (11) up his own game so he could play on-line without using mine, don't really see how it's an 18 anyway. I'd need another ps3 and game for him to play at the same time. :?



mcmoody said:


> I'm Mimkay on the ps3...you know .. the one that came last every time


Remember you now :lol: :lol:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

slg said:


> Garvie said:
> 
> 
> > Was a good laugh I must admit. When it was just me and slg at the start on favela, my nerves were shattered by the end of it!!
> ...


  I don't normally camp, but playing just one other person, you get scared to move sometimes incase you get capped!!


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

slg said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Mimkay on the ps3...you know .. the one that came last every time
> ...


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Garvie said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Garvie said:
> ...


you sound like a bunch of noobs! do you newbtube everything in site?

make sure you add me for some fun.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: I don't to camp I have a heartbeat sensor and the FMJ I'll find you :lol: :lol: 
I hate the grenade launcher attachment on the rifles. However I am quite deadly with the RPG :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

JNmercury00 said:


> you sound like a bunch of noobs! do you newbtube everything in site?
> 
> make sure you add me for some fun.


What's your psn and I'll add you?

ps I am a noob at these games!


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Anyone else online tonight then?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

me.......naturally :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am away with work so I will be back on Thursday... Think I am going to use a riot shield if Joe's playing... he tends to shoot me in the back :lol:

Even when I am on his team :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

jammyd said:


> I am away with work so I will be back on Thursday... Think I am going to use a riot shield if Joe's playing... he tends to shoot me in the back :lol:
> 
> Even when I am on his team :lol:


 :lol: :lol: I think I shot you once and that was an accident. :lol: Good game tonight had a blast. I think a few rounds were luck though for me as I did very well. Hopefully we can get everyone on Thursday night or soon to play.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

ecko2702 said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > I am away with work so I will be back on Thursday... Think I am going to use a riot shield if Joe's playing... he tends to shoot me in the back :lol:
> ...


I can do tonight or Friday night....


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

How apparent was it that I didn't have a clue what to do on search and destroy last night??? :lol: 

Thought I'd choose that to mix things up a bit, then felt like a right numpty after it [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

JNmercury00 said:


> you sound like a bunch of noobs! do you newbtube everything in site?
> 
> make sure you add me for some fun.


Yup I'm definitely a noob at this game. Got my arse handed to me on a plate last night on rust FFA, couldn't move without getting [smiley=knife.gif]

Whats you psn?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I have had the game since the second it was released and I have only ever got to play rust like 5 times, it seems to search the same maps over and over with rust rarely coming up.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Garvie said:


> How apparent was it that I didn't have a clue what to do on search and destroy last night??? :lol:


Wondered why you were sitting in the corner not moving when there was a bomb to plant! [smiley=bomb.gif]



Garvie said:


> Yup I'm definitely a noob at this game. Got my arse handed to me on a plate last night on rust FFA, couldn't move without getting [smiley=knife.gif]


I usually hate rust but enjoyed playing it last night  Need to get the points score amended in that one though, it ended too quick when reaching 1500 pts. The rest of the games - i was crap! Running about like a headless chicken with the wrong class (by accident  )


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

slg said:


> Garvie said:
> 
> 
> > How apparent was it that I didn't have a clue what to do on search and destroy last night??? :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Here was me sitting in the corner thinking "I'll get them just as they come in this door!!" :lol: I even wondered why site B had disappeared from the map :lol: [smiley=dunce2.gif] To be fair though, it was my first time ever on S&D


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

right due to a series of events I am now at home 

Who's on tonight?


----------



## Boris71 (May 25, 2004)

Yep, enjoyed the few games I played in last night. Although was only kept off of the bottom by Garvie on Rust! I too am a bit of a noob on S&D, but liked it - think it helped just a little, that we had one more player than the other team.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

jammyd said:


> right due to a series of events I am now at home
> 
> Who's on tonight?


I'll be on in a bit

I felt kind of bad on the S&D match as I could tell most haven't ever played that before. I wiped most of you out on that one. Then again that is all I ever really play

I thought it was awesome mixing it up a bit and not just doing free for all. I'm going to see how many of you I can knife next time we play :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

just set up a normal free for all...

Slg10 I can not invite t o anything!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

jammyd said:


> just set up a normal free for all...
> 
> Slg10 I can not invite t o anything!


why? Is it because we seem to be teamed together all the time? We did well on the domination one though


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Enjoyed that wee game. I'm the one to blame for choosing the games but thought I would mix it up a bit. The domination game was crazy!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

CraigW said:


> Enjoyed that wee game. I'm the one to blame for choosing the games but thought I would mix it up a bit. The domination game was crazy!


Are you gamestar then?

It can be quite a frustrating game, one map you can run about hitting everyone, good scores and the next the complete opposite (or maybe just a lack of ability) :lol:


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

slg said:


> CraigW said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoyed that wee game. I'm the one to blame for choosing the games but thought I would mix it up a bit. The domination game was crazy!
> ...


That's me. Couldn't think of any decent user name when I was setting up so went for a very pretentious and as it happens somewhat ironic name considering i'm pretty hopeless :lol:

I know what you mean though, sometimes you feel like your hitting everything in sight and other times you couldn't hit a coo's arse with a banjo!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Have to get another team game - "weegies" vs the rest of the world!


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

I can assure you that there are plenty of weegies on line. You can here them on their mics. They all sound like shellsuit Bob :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

CraigW said:


> I can assure you that there are plenty of weegies on line. You can here them on their mics. They all sound like shellsuit Bob :lol:


I was meaning on the forum game. I usually mute everyone else when playing, it's embarassing listening to some of them plus the language (not just from UK players) is pretty poor. Not what i want my son to hear while he's watching.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

CraigW said:


> That's me. Couldn't think of any decent user name when I was setting up so went for a very pretentious and as it happens somewhat ironic name considering i'm pretty hopeless :lol:


You hopeless are you kidding me you usually always be better than me (Oni27)


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

slg said:


> CraigW said:
> 
> 
> > I can assure you that there are plenty of weegies on line. You can here them on their mics. They all sound like shellsuit Bob :lol:
> ...


I mute about everyone except for people I'm playing with that I know. Most people are inconsiderate, with the swearing and complaining and the music cranked through their headset.


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

ecko2702 said:


> CraigW said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. Couldn't think of any decent user name when I was setting up so went for a very pretentious and as it happens somewhat ironic name considering i'm pretty hopeless :lol:
> ...


Someone mention hopeless... here I am!! 

I gave up last night. Kept getting booted out and then wouldn't let me join any games :evil: Just switched it off in the end.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Garvie said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > CraigW said:
> ...


Yeh what was with that - took agggggges to link up to games and was glitchy again - sort it out Playstation!


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> CraigW said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. Couldn't think of any decent user name when I was setting up so went for a very pretentious and as it happens somewhat ironic name considering i'm pretty hopeless :lol:
> ...


There's some games that i'm not too bad at but games such as hardcore deathmatch i'm completely useless. I think in one of the games last night I had 2 kills and 20 deaths :lol: . The problem is I have no patience and I hate having to wait to respawn and then play a stealth like game. I am a kamikaze player 

Now you know my weakness we will probably be playing hardcore matches from now on :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

You got it hardcore all the way now :lol: Those are all I really play so all my classes are set up for it so I struggle big time when we play with normal health and kill cam on.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

So who's joining in with this forum game tonight and what time are we doing it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

I've lost interest in this now 

Mines for sale £30. Got too many other games to play and things to do :/


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

smarties24 said:


> So who's joining in with this forum game tonight and what time are we doing it?


I will be  I'll be on in a bit


manphibian said:


> I've lost interest in this now
> 
> Mines for sale £30. Got too many other games to play and things to do :/


Me too I am getting bored of it. Fallout 3 has been calling me lately so I have been playing that.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

it's official - I don't like hardcore games!! 

Start off well but then goes rapidly downhill.....


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

slg said:


> it's official - I don't like hardcore games!!
> 
> Start off well but then goes rapidly downhill.....


 :lol: :lol: Now you know how I feel when we play normal games. Should have said something I could have selected something else


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

football manager 2010 FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Not a fan of hardcore either, I like to run about like a headless chicken and I just get nailed left right and centre with people being more cautious.


----------

